# its so amazing!



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

Peepers and Owen have a new home. We literally could fit 3 1/2 of thier old cages in it. Owen can fly. Peepers still cannot. She crawls around pretty good. I had to remove thier favorite swing as they fight over it every night. I tired messaging our faery godmother to say thanks! However I can not seem to send any messages. Its a castle man, peepers thinks she is both king and queen. Owen is her servent lol poor guy.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....your bird's are no doubt thrilled with this new home and you can rest easy knowing they have a big enough flight to get exercise on the day's you can't give them the attention you'd like...awesome...


----------



## sunnydyazz (Jul 14, 2014)

The setup is awesome. Glad to know that you care so much for your birds....and your birds are lucky to have such a loving and caring master. :budgie:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Owen and Peeper's new mansion looks great!
I'm sure once they get used to it they are going to love having lots of room to play! :thumbsup:*


----------



## kcladyz (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful cage setup. I am worried that the light will heat the bars up and possibly burn their feet?


----------



## DitzBitz (Apr 17, 2015)

The light has a protector base on the bottom. Only to be used on cloudy days, or once a week for a couple hours for vitad. (I have been monitoring it closely as I too was a bit concerned.) They seemed to explore when I gave them more light. (Its been really dark and gloomy). I used to raise beaded dragon long time ago and had the lamp left over. Some one bought the wrong bulb for thier lizard and threw the avian light in the trash (so I was told anyways) so I said ya I would love the bulb. I guess they did too!(my birdies) I love how even my kiddos can now interact with them now.(my 3 yrd girl now gets kisses from peepers. She only kisses us 3. My parents came to watch over them. No kisses for them lol) I can sit and the birds are right there. They are soo much happier. My heart beats with gratitude. More better pics tomorrow hopefully. (Will post on here)


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

What a great set up


----------

